# Carbonrahmen selber bauen Thread



## Speedbiker99 (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe da eine Vision uns zwar möchte ich einen Carbonrahmen(Rennrad) selber bauen.Leider habe ich davon keine Ahnung!!
Könnt ihr mir helfen??

Meine Fragen:

Welche Bücher gibt es in Bezug auf Carbonverarbeitung,Faserverbundwerkstoffe,Rahengeometrie,Kinematik???,usw?
Wo bekomme ich das Material her, sprich Carbon?
Welche Programme(cad) gibt es um einen Rahmen zu entwerfen??
(wäre hier solid edge das geeignete programm)

Und jetzt bitte nicht solche Antworten wie "Wennst keine Ahnung hast, dann lass es bleiben" usw!!

Ich möchte das wirklich durchziehen und mich intesiv mit dem Thema beschäftigen!!!!!!!!!!!

Bitte nur Fachleute!!!!!!!


----------



## Speedbiker99 (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke Solid Works ist besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (28. Dezember 2007)

Hier schon gelesen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=306412
Da findest du ein paar Grundlagen und mehr.


----------



## Speedbiker99 (28. Dezember 2007)

Hier wird leider nur etwas öberflächlich erzählt.
Aber ich möchte mich genauestens damit befassen!!!!!!!!!!

Beantwortet meine Fragen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silent_reader (28. Dezember 2007)

Deine Tastatur ist kaputt.


----------



## jan84 (28. Dezember 2007)

Such dir die Bibliothek von einer Uni, oder (besser) Fachhochschule und guck dich mal im Maschinenbau-/Konstruktionsbereich um. Da solltest du entsprechende Literatur finden. Bevor du dich mit Carbon-/Faserverbundwerkstoffen im allgemeinen auseinandersetzt solltest du dir erstmal die Grundlagen der technischen Mechanik aneigenen. 
Solltest du die Sache SO ernsthaft betreiben wollen dass der Rahmen nicht nur hält sondern auch noch so leicht ist, dass der Werkstoff Carbon ausgenutzt wird empfehle ich dir direkt ein Studium in die Richtung . 

Bzgl eines CAD Programms wirst du wohl einfach irgendeins nehmen können mit dem du gut zurechtkommst. Wenn du soweit bist, dass es auf die Unterschied zwischen den Paketen ankommt wirst du selbst wissen was du brauchst. 

Solltest du die Sache WIRKLICH durchziehen wollen plane SEHR SEHR viel Zeit und evtl halt ein Maschinenbaustudium ein. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Speedbiker99 (28. Dezember 2007)

Ein Studium habe ich nicht eingeplant,aber ein paar Fachbücher müssens auch tun.

Kennst du ein paar gute Bücher zur technischen Mechanik


----------



## jan84 (28. Dezember 2007)

Geh inne entsprechende Bibliothek, guck in Bücher mit entsprechendem Titel rein und arbeite mit denen die dir am besten erscheinen / mit denen du am besten zurechtkommst. 

Mit "ein paar Fachbücher müssens auch tun" wirst du den Werkstoff Carbon nicht ausreizen können. Davon dass die Sache (nicht das Material) ******** viel Geld kostet mal abgesehen .


grüße
jan


----------



## biologist (28. Dezember 2007)

Erinnert mich so ein wenig an "Erklär mir mal Linux! Aber mach schnell, ich muss in einer halben Stunde weg!"
Wo soll das Ding eigentlich aushärten? Bei Mutter im Backofen?


----------



## andy_ (28. Dezember 2007)

da war mal einer der hat so was gebastelt...

vielleicht kannst mit dem kontakt aufnehmen...

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?t=15159&highlight=carbonbike

wenn ich aber lese: "Max. Druckspannung bei Handlaminat ohne Kompression: 80 N/mm2"
dann würde ich so was gar nicht erst beginnen....   

das hier wäre doch mal was: http://www.bmeres.com/bambooframe.htm

und nun hab ich endlich gefunden, was ich mal gesucht habe... derselbe bastelt auch in carbon: http://www.bmeres.com/carbonframe.htm

du findest auch die "bauanleitung" auf der seite und weiterführende links...

gruss andy


----------



## Speedbiker99 (28. Dezember 2007)

So das erste Buch zur technischen Mechanik ist bestellt!!!!!
http://www.amazon.de/Technische-Mec...&qid=1198877381&sr=1-9&colid=#customerReviews


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbiker99 (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube den vom bikeboard zu kennen!!!!!!!!
Is a Freund von meinem Onkel!!!!
Bin glaubi sogar a moi mit erm unterwegs gwesn (mitn rad versteht sich)


----------



## TZR (28. Dezember 2007)

Was hast du denn für Ausbildung/Vorkenntnisse in technischen Dingen?


----------



## guhl (28. Dezember 2007)

sagst du mir bescheid, wenns fertig ist? Dann fahr ich ne Runde damit und wenns mich dann hinlÃ¤sst, weil dein Rahmen bricht, kann ich ich dich verklagen und hab ausgesorgt.

So mal im Ernst: Die Kenntnisse zum Bau eines solchen Rahmens eignet man sich nicht eben mal so an. Und die Fertigkeit, einen solchen Rahmen zu bauen, fÃ¤llt auch nicht vom Himmel. Ein Bekannter aus einem Mitbewerber-Forum baut selbst Carbon-Rahmen; er beziffert die Kosten pro Rahmen auf ~4kâ¬. Und hat auch einige FehlschlÃ¤ge hinter sich. 

SchÃ¶nes Buch. Gib Laut, wenn du den Fachwerk-Kram durch hast...


----------



## andy_ (28. Dezember 2007)

ach ja: cad-technisch würde ich dazu tendieren mit flächen zu arbeiten... parametrische grundkörper bingen nicht viel, wenn man organische übergänge modellieren will... oder du formst diese partien von hand...


----------



## CBiker (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich sag trotzdem, lass die Finger davon. Vorallem weil Du keine Ahnung hast.
Es erfordert eine Unmenge an Wissen in Kontruktion, Dimensionierung,
Verarbeitung und Erfahrung. Damit füllt man Bücher. Das ist nichts zum
mal eben im Forum erörtern. Nix für Ungut.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## jan84 (29. Dezember 2007)

Wie die eine oben verlinkte Seite schon zeigt isses halt schon möglich nen Carbonrahmen, der hält, selbstzubauen. Der wird dann aber Gewichtsmäßig keine der Carbonvorteile ausspielen können. Um das zu schaffen wirds halt im selbststudium schwierig bzw sehr langwierig. Wenns nur um den Spaß am basteln geht dann wird das schon klappen. 

Ob du CAD technisch Flächen oder Körperbasiert modellierst ist eigentlich egal. 


grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (29. Dezember 2007)

Speedbiker99 schrieb:


> Hier wird leider nur etwas öberflächlich erzählt.
> Aber ich möchte mich genauestens damit befassen!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beantwortet meine Fragen!!!!!!!!!!!!



bei dir klemmt die "!"-taste.

der gepostete thread ist sicher vieles, nur oberflächlich nicht.

wenn dir das zu simpel ist solltest du kein fahrrad bauen sondern was in richtung mikromechanik.


----------



## walu123 (29. Dezember 2007)

ich hab mal aus Glasfasermaterial ein Kanu gebaut. Daher rate ich auch von solchen Dingen ab, obwohl das absolut nicht vergeichbar ist. Ich bin damals immer nur im Wasser abgesoffen, als der Grundrahmen brach, die Struktur zu schwach war, Matten nicht sauber verbunden waren...
Aber auf einen selber gezimmerten Rahmen fürs Bike hätt ich kein Vertrauen!

Wenn es dir ernst ist würd ICH an erster Stelle mal die Kosten anschauen. Stichwort: Material, Härtung etc.
Eventuell gibt es an einer Uni etc. ein Projekt zu so einem Thema, vieleicht kann man sich irgendwie dort anschließen.
An der Zweirad-Meisterschule in Breisach bauen die angehenden Meister einen Downhill-Roller, vielleicht müßte man dort mal anregen.

Als Link zur Laminatberechnung:
http://www.r-g.de/laminatberechnung.html

Gruß Walu


----------



## Speedbiker99 (29. Dezember 2007)

Wo bekomme ich einen Ofen zum backen??(Hersteller)


----------



## Hupert (29. Dezember 2007)

Is ja echt trollig hier....


----------



## punkt (29. Dezember 2007)

fakeaccount? troll? schulferien?


----------



## bennym (29. Dezember 2007)

Speedbiker99 schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich einen Ofen zum backen??(Hersteller)



Gibts bei quelle oder Otto. Ansonsten frag mal in nem Koch&Back Forum.
 

mfg benny


----------



## walu123 (29. Dezember 2007)

Heraeus baut Härteofen.

Habe einen, den ich zum Anlassen von Messerklingen und Schnitzwerkzeug benutze. Ist aber viel zu klein für Rahmen und auch völlig ungeeignet dafür.

Gruß Walu


----------



## Piefke (29. Dezember 2007)

Speedbiker99 schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich einen Ofen zum backen??(Hersteller)



ebay


----------



## tafkars (29. Dezember 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter aus einem Mitbewerber-Forum baut selbst Carbon-Rahmen; er beziffert die Kosten pro Rahmen auf ~4k.



Uuh, er meint wohl mich... 



guhl schrieb:


> Und hat auch einige Fehlschläge hinter sich.



Fehlschläge eigentlich nicht, aber viele Bruchversuche, (Steifigkeits)Messungen usw.

Ein CAD ist fürs reine Design nicht _unbedingt_ erforderlich, meine ersten Stahlrahmen hab ich nach guter alter Papierzeichnung gebaut. Für die Berechnung des Faserverlaufs aber schon (FEM). Oder man zersägt einen Carbonrahmen, und schaut nach, wie die das da gemacht haben...Auch wenn da nicht immer alles so ist, wie es sein sollte 

Eine erste Frage sollte die nach der Bauart des Rahmens sein. Als Monocoque, positiv- oder negativ-Bauweise, als tube-to-tube, gemischt oder oder oder...

Plane mal fürs erste ein paar tausend Euro und vieeeele Arbeitsstunden ein. Mit ein paar qm Carbon-gewebe/gelege, einer Spule Rovings und einem Liter Harz ist es nämlich nicht getan...Ofen war schon von dir angesprochen (ein Industrieofen in der Größe, wo ein Rahmen reinpasst, kostet neu ein paar Tausend), Rahmenlehre (kann man selber bauen, aber auch dafür braucht man Material und Werkzeuge), Verbrauchsmaterial (Abreissgewebe, Handschuhe, Atemschutz, Waage, Schleifpapier usw.), evtl. Vakuumpumpe und und und.

Viel Spaß beim Bauen wünscht: robbie

Und noch n Tipp: erstmal klein anfangen, mal nen Sattel oder ne Ahead-Kappe aus dem schwarzen Gold bauen, um "Gefühl" fürs Material zu kriegen.


----------



## Speedbiker99 (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo tafkars

Ich sehe du hast Ahnung auf diesem Gebiet!!
WÃ¤re es mÃ¶glich das du mir eine Liste aller ArbeitsgerÃ¤te(die du ein wenig angeschnitten hast) und Materialien zusammenstellst um mit dem Bau kleinerer bzw grÃ¶sserer Carbonkomponenten zu beginnen.
Um die Kostenfrage zu beantworten ich bin bereit einige tausend â¬ dafÃ¼r auszugeben (ca.10kâ¬ kÃ¶nnens schon sein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guhl (29. Dezember 2007)

he rohrbert, ich mein GENAU dich du nordischer Fuchs;

verkauf dein wissen teuer weiter *rofl*


----------



## tafkars (29. Dezember 2007)

Speedbiker99 schrieb:


> Hallo tafkars
> 
> Ich sehe du hast Ahnung auf diesem Gebiet!!
> Wäre es möglich das du mir eine Liste aller Arbeitsgeräte(die du ein wenig angeschnitten hast) und Materialien zusammenstellst um mit dem Bau kleinerer bzw grösserer Carbonkomponenten zu beginnen.
> Um die Kostenfrage zu beantworten ich bin bereit einige tausend  dafür auszugeben (ca.10k könnens schon sein)



Ich sehe, wenn du bereit bist, entsprechendes Geld auszugeben, dann scheint es nicht nur eine fixe Idee zu sein.

Also, bevor ich eine kurze Liste mache, erst noch der Tipp, mit Glasfaser anzufangen, die ist erheblich günstiger als Kohle. Und anfangs kann einiges für die Tonne gebaut werden.
-Epoxid-Harz und Härter, da gibt es natürlich zig verschiedene Harzsysteme. Einfach mal bei www-r-g.de gucken, für den Anfang empfehlenswert etwas mit ~1 Stunde Topfzeit was nicht getempert werden _muss_. ! Liter ist schnell verbraucht, gerade am Anfang.
-Waage zum abwiegen. Je genauer, desto besser, wenn du kleine Harzmengen anmischen willst.
-Mischbecher, was zum Rühren, Pindel, evtl. Schaumstoffrollen etc.
-100er-Pack Einweg-Handschuhe (sind auch schnell verbraucht)
-Glasfasergelege und -gewebe zum "Experimentieren" und evtl. zum Formenbau
-Abreissgewebe, einmal als Leinwand (für großflächige Teile), einmal als Gewebeband z.B. für Rohre, Rohrverbindungen etc.
-Trennmittel, Wachs, usw.
-Schere für Glas- bzw. Kohlegewebe
-Kohlegewebe (für Formteile Köperbindung), UD-Kohlegelege, Kohlerovings
Jetzt kanns ans "Basteln" gehen
Wenn es handliche Bauteile sind, kannst du auch im Backofen tempern.

Ich empfehle, mal drauflos zu basteln, vielleicht einen Sattel abformen, sinnfreie Bauteile mit engen Radien, weiten Radien, sphärisch geformt, ein- u- zwei-dimensional, ein Rohr um einen Kern mit verschiedenen Faserwinkeln zu laminieren, um Wachskerne, Styroporkerne usw., um ein Gefühl für die Verarbeitung und manche Tücken zu kriegen.
Und Teile zerstören! Platten biegen, Rohre knicken und quetschen. Auch das ist gut, um ein Gefühl dafür zu kriegen, auch wenns so alles andere als wissenschaftlich klingt.

Später können dann weitere Sachen angeschafft werden, doch nicht gleich für 5000 Euro einkaufen.

So, hab bestimmt was vergessen, 
nur eins vorweg: ich bin gerne bereit, Tipps zu geben, aber zur Auslegung von Bauteilen werde ich nichts sagen


----------



## Hugo (29. Dezember 2007)

ich finds klasse 

"ich hab keine ahnung von nix, aber ich will jetz gleich mal n rahmen baun" 

die auslegung is eigentlich relativ einfach wenn man bereit sie sich ein wenig geld kosten zu lassen.
käufst dir n günstigen alurahmen der nicht zu schwer is, und schneidest den in viele kleine stücke, misst die wanddicken an verschiedenen punkten, und nachdem du TM1 und 2 durchgearbeitet hast solltest zurück rechnen können was die konstrukteure von dem alurahmen für lastfälle angenommen haben.

ich persöhnl. find die konstruktion eigentlich recht einfach, die umsetzung dann dafür alles andere als einfach, will mans richtig machen. Nen rahmen zu panschen der zwei kilo wiegt is keine kunst, kostet nur n haufen geld.

was CAD und co angeht...was willst du damit? oder hast du jemanden an der hand der dir ausgehend von den cad-daten die passenden formen fräsen kann? wenn nicht, dann verschwende deine zeit nicht mit sowas, wenn doch, herzlichen glückwunsch, hat die sache so eben um geschätzte 50% einfacher gemacht

was die temperei angeht...wenn du wirklich n rahmen baun willst, dann bau dir halt  ne kleine wärmekammer, passendes isolationsmaterial im baumarkt besorgen, 1 oder zwei halogenstrahler und ne passende schaltung die bei zu hoher temperatur abschaltet(gibts bestimmt bei konrad)...lässt dann zwei tage statt der üblichen 12 std. drin und das harz sollte durchgehärtet sein

aber ideen haben die leute


----------



## Speedbiker99 (29. Dezember 2007)

was hast du den für tipps für mich tafkas


----------



## B.Z. (29. Dezember 2007)

Schon erstaunlich, auf welche Ideen manche Leute kommen, sinnlos Geld zu versenken...  

Ich fahr lieber meinen Großserien-Carbonrahmen, der mit ziemlicher Sicherheit 1. billiger, 2. leichter und 3. an den richtigen Stellen steif, bzw. flexibel ist...

Aber ich will nicht weiter stören, bin schon wieder weg.  

LG

Bernd


----------



## rubelzar (29. Dezember 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> ich finds klasse
> 
> "ich hab keine ahnung von nix, aber ich will jetz gleich mal n rahmen baun"
> 
> ...




so ein unsinn.
du kannst nichts von einem alurahmen auf einen carbon rahmen übertragen, außer die reinen lastannahmen, die an den querschnitten herrschen und mit tm1 und 2 kommst du bei carbon bauteilen nicht weiter.
das einzge wirklich vernünftige buch ist das von schürmann oder puck.
die haben als so ziemlich einizige gute rechenverfahren aufgestellt, wie mann carbon teile ordentlich dimensionieren kann.
diese bücher sind aber schon lange nicht mehr erhältlich und mit viel glück in einer guten techinischen universität erhältlich.
auch auf manchen uniseiten kann man diese kostenfrei!! downloaden.
wenn du nicht tatsächlich ein maschbau studium durchziehen willst, wirst du deinen rahmen entweder gnadenlos über oder unuterdimensionieren und somit die von der kohlefaser gegeben möglivhkeiten nicht im gewünschten sinne ausreizen können.
aber seis drum, wenn ich kohle hätte, würde ich vielleicht auch so ein projekt starten, interessant ist es ja allemal


----------



## Speedbiker99 (29. Dezember 2007)

So das buch von schürmann hab ich gefunden
http://www.bol.de/shop/home/artikel...t_schuermann/ISBN3-540-40283-7/ID4492726.html
Werds mal im ebay versuchen es zu bekommen!

das buch von puck habe ich nicht gefunden!
wenn jemand weis wo es zu finden ist bitte melden!!

kennt jemand noch andere bücher zu diesem thema (th,faserverbundwerstoffe,und alles was ich noch brauchen könnte)


----------



## BOOZE (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe mir mal ein Grossposten Carbonmaten, Rovings und Harze usw mal geleistet.
Habe daraus, für mein MTB einige Sättel, Motorradschutzbleche und bisschen Kleinkram gebastelt.
Bei einigen Sachen bin ich aber klanglos gescheitert, obwohl ich eigentlich über technischen IQ verfüge.
Ein Rahmen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen!


----------



## MaHaHnE (30. Dezember 2007)

wat nen geiler fred. mehr Popcorn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tafkars (30. Dezember 2007)

Nee nee, ist schon witzig. Ein Neuling im Forum erlaubt es sich, zu sagen "Ich will'n Rahmen bauen, habe aber keine Ahnung". Natürlich ruft das die Zweifler, Nörgler, und auch die amüsierten Zuschauer inkl. Bier und Chips auf den Plan.

Denen möchte ich sagen: Es ist noch kein Maschinenbauingenieur und kein Kunststofftechniker vom Himmel gefallen, Und vieles kann man sich durchaus selbst aneignen. Dazu braucht es Zeit, Geld, und Bissvermögen, weil mit Sicherheit viele Misserfolge den Weg pflastern werden.
Da finde ich es nicht sehr nett, wenn gleich einige schreien "Geht nicht, kann man nicht, lass das bleiben".

Wenn speedbiker bereit ist, diesen Weg zu gehen, warum nicht? Ich glaube nicht, dass er sich einen Rahmen bauen will, weil die käuflichen zu teuer, zu schwer sind oder doofe Aufkleber haben, sondern eher aus dem Grund "Der Weg ist das Ziel", oder?
Aber wie gesagt, fang erstmal klein an, der "Carbonkappen etc. Sebstbauthread im Leichtbauforum sollte Pflichtlektüre für dich sein.



Speedbiker99 schrieb:


> was hast du den für tipps für mich tafkas



Tipps gebe ich gerne, bei konkreten Problemen. Sonst könnt ich gleich ein Buch schreiben


----------



## Speedbiker99 (30. Dezember 2007)

Genau tafkars

Die käuflichen gefallen mir auch und sind preislich bei mir auch drinnen!
Ich will mich intensiv mit der Materie Carbon auseinandersetzen und das aus reiner LIEBE zum Radsport.

So und jetzt keine dummen Sprüche mehr

Hab da ein buche gefunden glaubt ihr das wäre was!
http://www.bol.de/shop/buecher/such...N3-540-72189-4/ID14684217.html?jumpId=1065324


----------



## jasper (30. Dezember 2007)

die vdi-bücher sind i.d.r. gut, sattelfest in technischen grundlagen/fachbegriffen sollte man schon sein.


----------



## keroson (30. Dezember 2007)

@speedbiker: an deiner STelle würd ich mich mal mit robbie per pm unterhalten, ob ihr nicht in gemeinsamer Arbeit (mit allem drum und dran) ein Rahmen bauen könnt. Er mit dem nötigen Material/Wissen und du mit dem nötigen Kleingeld... und ich denk du wirst dich intensiv mitdem Material ausseinandersetzen, und hast zusätzlich am Ende einen 1a Rahmen, ein Unikat und trotzdem 10 Jahre Garatie...


----------



## Hugo (30. Dezember 2007)

rubelzar schrieb:


> so ein unsinn.
> du kannst nichts von einem alurahmen auf einen carbon rahmen übertragen, außer die reinen lastannahmen, die an den querschnitten herrschen und mit tm1 und 2 kommst du bei carbon bauteilen nicht weiter.
> das einzge wirklich vernünftige buch ist das von schürmann oder puck.
> die haben als so ziemlich einizige gute rechenverfahren aufgestellt, wie mann carbon teile ordentlich dimensionieren kann.
> ...


  

puck war der doktorvater vom schürrmann und schürrmann wird evtl. meiner 
und dass das buch vom schürrmann nicht mehr erhältlich is wag ich zu bezweifeln...das gibts erst seit 2 oder 3 jahrn. 
ach und doch, man kann sehr viel von nem alurahmen auf nen carbonrahmen schliessen. wurd jahrelang gemacht und mehr als genügend teile werden nach wie vor genauso ausgelegt, aber wenn du gelesen hättest was ich geschrieben hab, hättest du erkannt dass ich darauf hingewiesen hab dass man von nem alurahmen auf die lastfälle schließen kann, mehr nicht.
Dass man die CLT einigermaßen verstehn sollte um dann den Verbund zu berechnen stimmt schon, aber ma ganz ehrlich, mehr als TM2 is das auch net...sagt sogar de schürrmann immer wieder.

Weiß net was alle immer mit der auslegung haben...was bringt einem n maschbaustudium wenn man nicht die fingerfertigkeit hat die theorie umzusetzen?
das is deutlich schwerer, weil man das eben nicht in büchern nachlesen kann sondern probiern muss, wieder und wieder und wieder. Die Auslegung wird erst kompliziert wenn man sich im 1Kg-bereich bewegt, vorher reicht n Messschieber und n bischen gesunder Menschenverstand, vorausgesetzt man hat die Fingerfertigkeit um die ideen dann auch umzusetzen

naja...mein maschbaustudium hat sich trotzdem bis jetzt gelohnt, behaupt ich jetz einfach mal  auch wenn ich (noch) keinen Rahmen gebaut hab.


@speedbiker
wenn der weg das ziel ist wie vermutet wurde, dann fang trotzdem erstma mit kleineren teilen an...die Erfahrungen die Du dabei gewinnst wirste beim Rahmenbau brauchen können und unter umständen kommen dabei schon brauchbare Teile raus.
Klassiker fürn Anfang wären Sattelklemmen, sattelstützen(auch hier kann man sich hervorragend an den erhältlichen Alustützen orientiern), Sättel, dafür gibts super Anleitungen hier im Forum (im carbonteileselbstbauthread).
Nächste Stufe wär dann Lenker und Vorbau, aber hier sollte man schon n bischen Erfahrung gesammelt haben, weil wenn da was kaputt geht dann kanns schnell richtig weh tun. Gleichzeitig haste gerade beim Vorbau schon ne echte Herausforderung was Formenbau angeht, da is nämlich nix mehr mit trennbrett und zweiteiliger form nach den R-G Handbuch
Wenn du Rennrad fährst, denk ma über nen Zeitfahrlenker nach, auch leicht zu machen, und da schafft man meist für wenig geld produkte die denen für 500 und mehr um welten überlegen sind 
im tour-forum gibts dazu massig anleitungen oder Beispiele.

ich weiss nich was du fürn vorwissen hast, aber es bringt meines erachtens nich viel sich jetzt gross/schnell/hauger und Schürrmann reinzuziehn wenn man dann doch nich versteht worums eigentlich geht. Also wenn du von Konstrukion wenig Ahnung hast, dann such dir vielleicht jemanden der dich dabei unterstützt


----------



## tafkars (30. Dezember 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> ach und doch, man kann sehr viel von nem alurahmen auf nen carbonrahmen schliessen.



Leider ist es schwierig, allein aus der Dimensionierung eines Bauteils aus einem isotropen Werkstoff auf die *tatsächlichen* zu beachtenden Lastfälle zu schliessen. Das Bauteil aus einem anisotropen Werkstoff (hier CfK) würde dann überdimensioniert werden.

Besser ist es, die wirklichen Lastfälle zu kennen, die bei einem Rahmen leider sehr komplex sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (30. Dezember 2007)

das im überdimensioniern is so ne sache.
schau dir doch mal die meisten teile, ja sogar im flugzeugbau an...warum wohl heisst flugzeugbaulaminat flugzeugbaulaminat?!

nimm nen quasiisotropen laminataufbau und du bist auf der sicheren seite und bewegst dich dennoch was überdimensionierung angeht in nem bereich der nicht zu groß ist.
wenn man sich dann mal die mühe macht höherwertige aluteile genauer zu betrachten kann man meist sehr schnell auf die zu grunde liegenden lastannahmen schliessen.

is die wanddicke über den querschnitt konstant kannste davon ausgehn dass das rohr entweder auf torsion oder querkraft ausgelegt wurde(klassisches beispiel vorbau) sind die wanddicken unterschiedlich dann isses auf biegung ausgelegt, siehe tune sattelstütze, oder auch thomson.
beim masterpiece is n steg drin, großen schub überträgt der nicht, aber er hilft gegen beulen, also is die wanddicke wahrscheinlich nah am tatsächlichen optimum, aber dann eben so dünn dass keine beulsteifigkeit mehr da is...
klar, man muss bischen nachdenken, aber mit bischen menschenverstand und etwas budget kann man da schon viel rausfinden.
Wirklich genaue lastfälle sind kaum bekannt. 
Rotwild hat in zusammenarbeit mit dem LBF (das sind wir  ) vor einem oder zwei jahren erst entsprechende Versuche gemacht. Vorher warn solche Daten praktisch nicht vorhanden, und trotzdem gabs leichte räder die funktioniert haben.

Flugzeugbauer sind erzkonservativ und trotzdem heben die Teile ab, trotz überdimensioniertem Laminat...so what?! Bevor das Scale nicht auf den Markt kam hat kein Hersteller auch nur ansatzweise über UD nachgedacht, heute weiss jeder dass das "optimal" ist, aber das heisst nich dass man es unbedingt so machen muss um n brauchbares ergebnis zu bekommen, oder?


----------



## tafkars (30. Dezember 2007)

Ja, in gewissem Maße kann man sicher Rückschlüsse auf die angenommen Lastfälle schliessen, aber leider nicht vollständig.

Zersägen wir mal spaßeshalber einen hochwertigen Alurahmen, dessen Hauptrohre einen runden Querschnitt haben -das macht es in der Betrachtung einfacher, als wenn wir zusätzlich profilierte Rohre betrachten. Tatsächlich gibt es ja solche Rahmen.
Was werden wir vorfinden? Rohre mit einer um den Umfang gleichmäßigen Wandstärke, zu den Enden hin aber konifiziert, also dicker werdende Wandung.
Ein solches Rohr kann Biegebelastungen und Torsionsbelastungen gleichermaßen gut aufnehmen.
Bloß: in welchem Maße *muss* es überhaupt Biege- bzw. Torsionbelastunegn aufnehmen, wie sind diese Belastungen zueinander gewichtet? Wenn ich weiss, dass ein bestimmtes Rohr zum größten Teil Biegebelastungen unterliegt, und nicht oder nur kaum Torsionsbelastungen, dann ist der Laminataufbau anders, als wenn ich ein Rohr, das ein großen Torsionbelastung ausgesetzt ist, auslegen muss. Mit einem quasiisotropen Laminataufbau bin ich zwar auf der sicheren Seite, verschenke aber viel Potential und lege Fasern in Richtungen, wo sie überhaupt nichts nützen.

Anderes Beispiel, Vorbau. Der hat eine gleichmäßige Wandstärke. Was schließe ich daraus? Er unterliegt also offensichtlich einer Torsionsbelastung. Ich kann aber auch darauf schliessen, dass er Biegebelastungen unterliegt, und zwar gleichmäßig in die eine Richtung, als auch in die Richtung im rechten Winkel dazu. Was stimmt nun? Zum Glück ist es beim Vorbau relativ einfach, Lastfälle anzunehmen. Wenn ich aber die Lastfälle nicht kenne, kann ich allein aus der Dimensionierung eines bewährten Vorbaus nicht darauf schliessen. Das ist das fiese an der Isotropie...


----------



## Hugo (30. Dezember 2007)

ja das stimmt schon, aber wie schonma erwähnt spielt das keine rolle bei dem konkreten vorhaben.
auch unter verwendung von nem quasiistropen laminat schafft man nen Rennradrahmen der 1kg+- wiegt.
die rohre des hauptrahmens selbst nehmen praktisch gar keine torsion auf, is alles nur biegung, zur seite, alles andere übernimmt das fachwerk mit ausnahme des unmittelbaren tretlager und steuerkopfbereichs.
aber da wird dann eben material spendiert...machen scott, cervelo und co ganz genauso

wenn ich richtig verstanden hab was die idee hinter dem projekt ist, dann geht es eben NICHT darum den perfekten Rahmen zu baun, sondern darum einen Rahmen zu baun der idealerweise nicht sch*** ist.

was vorbauten angeht...da biege und torsionmomente letztlich aus den gleichen quellen kommen, kann man sich ganz einfach herleiten was wichtiger is...was is länger...lenker oder vorbau 

beim rahmen isses doch das gleiche. wenn ich weiss welche wanddicke, egal ob aus stahl oder alu oder cfk verbaut wird bei guten rahmen, dann kann man relativ leicht die vergleichsspannungen für jeden einzelnen lastfall ausrechnen.
da die lasten nicht allein auftreten sondern immer gekoppelt sind empfiehlt sich ein möglichst isotroper laminataufbau im bereich der fügestellen ohnehin.
was bleibt sind n paar zug und druckstäbe.

die verluste die man durchs quasiisotrope laminat hat liegen bei vielleicht 20-30% gegenüber der optimalen faserausrichtung...wie schon erwähnt, flugzeuge werden daraus gebaut eben ganz genau aus dem grund dass man so sehr einfach annahmen aus dem metallbau übertragen kann und damit die sache sehr konservativ ausgelegt werden kann. Offenbar ist boeing und airbus die sicherheit mehr wert als die gewichtseinsparung, auch wenn man inzw. vereinzelt dazu übergeht speziellere laminate zu verbaun.

die ganze "optimale faserausnutzung" is ne schöne theorie, aber von nem laien niemals nicht zu erreichen. Macht bis heute kein einziger hersteller wirklich konsequent, und trotzdem gibts Rahmen die unter 800gr. wiegen.
Ich behaupt jetz einfach mal wenn am ende des projekts n rahmen steht der 1 kg wiegt dann is das schon n großer erfolg, und dazu reichts alle mal sich bei bestehenden rahmen zu orientiern


----------



## Hugo (30. Dezember 2007)

tafkars schrieb:


> Anderes Beispiel, Vorbau. Der hat eine gleichmäßige Wandstärke. Was schließe ich daraus? Er unterliegt also offensichtlich einer Torsionsbelastung. Ich kann aber auch darauf schliessen, dass er Biegebelastungen unterliegt, und zwar gleichmäßig in die eine Richtung, als auch in die Richtung im rechten Winkel dazu. Was stimmt nun? Zum Glück ist es beim Vorbau relativ einfach, Lastfälle anzunehmen. Wenn ich aber die Lastfälle nicht kenne, kann ich allein aus der Dimensionierung eines bewährten Vorbaus nicht darauf schliessen. Das ist das fiese an der Isotropie...



die biegebelastung daraus zu schliessen is unlogisch...dann hätten sich viereckige profile durchgesetzt, zumindest im oberen preissegment und bei den gewichtsweltmeistern...is aber nicht so


----------



## tafkars (30. Dezember 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> die rohre des hauptrahmens selbst nehmen praktisch gar keine torsion auf, is alles nur biegung, zur seite, alles andere übernimmt das fachwerk mit ausnahme des unmittelbaren tretlager und steuerkopfbereichs.



Woher glaubst du das zu wissen? Es ist nämlich leider nicht so.

Ausnahme ist das Sitzrohr. Und das ist blöderweise rund, woraus man schließen _könnte_, es unterliege einer Torsionsbelastung. Tut es aber nicht. Es ist rund, weil man da eine (ebenfalls runde) Sattelstütze reinstecken will, und weil die meisten Umwerfer leider eine runde Schelle haben...
Eben deshalb ist es schwierig bis unmöglich, allein aus der Dimensionierung eines Rahmens aus isotropem Material auf die Lasten und auf die Kraftverläufe zu schließen.
Natürlich haben wir noch zusätzliches Wissen um die Lasten, wenn wir dieses Wissen mit dazu mixen, sind wir ein Stück weiter.


----------



## Hugo (30. Dezember 2007)

doch es is so.
beweis?
gugg dir die neuen simplon/ghost/nosaint/storck/scottrahmen an...wenn dem nicht so wär, dann wärn die nich UD.
Scott Scale is auch UD, die paar querlagen sind nur optik...hab son ding im keller stehn und mir vor zwei wochen das innere des laminats angeguggt...komplett UD

sitzrohre rund? schon lange nicht mehr 

aber wir reden aneinander vorbei.
du willst nen rahmen scheinbar neu auslegen, ich halte es bei der ursprünglichen zielsetzung für unsinnig. dadurch wird der rahmen weder leichter noch sonstwas, nur fertigungstechnisch deutlich aufwändiger

hier schrein immer alle nach nem maschbaustudium...das wichtigste was du bei dem studium lernen kannst, und da kann ich nur wieder n schürrmann zitiern: "man erfindet das rad nicht ständig neu"
hier kann mans sogar wortwörtlich nehmen


----------



## TZR (30. Dezember 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> wenn man sich dann mal die mühe macht höherwertige aluteile genauer zu betrachten kann man meist sehr schnell auf die zu grunde liegenden lastannahmen schliessen.



Da möchte ich auch mal meine Zweifel anmelden. Man weiß ja überhaupt nicht, ob der Konstrukteur mehr für Dauerfestigkeit oder für die größtmögliche Last bemessen hat. Außerdem kann es sein, daß die Steifigkeit maßgebend war. Oder vielleicht hat sich sogar jemand Gedanken gemacht, was passiert, wenn ein Rahmen umfällt und auf Stabilität bemessen.
Da kannste ganz gehörig danebenliegen, wenn du anfängst irgendwas zurückzurechnen und das auf einen ganz anderen Werkstoff anwendest.


----------



## Hugo (30. Dezember 2007)

nix für ungut, aber was is dass denn für ein blödsinn?!

das is doch jacke wie hose.
wenn ne wanddicke von meinetwegen 2mm rauskam bei ner berechnung, dann isses doch sch*** egal wie man zu den 2mm kam, fakt is dass der rahmen gefahrn wird und in der regel hält.
wenn man jetz die dazugeöhrigen vergleichspannungen ausrechnet, meinetwegen geht man davon aus dass auf torsion belastet wird, dann bekomm ich nen wert für die spannungen raus und darüber dann die last die der konstrukteuer dem rahmen zu grunde gelegt hat.

wenn ich jetz weiss mit welchen kräften er gerechnet hat kann ich das auf dem gleichen wege wieder für mein material und meine geometrie zurück rechnen.

beispiel: scott konstrukteuer legt auf dauerschwingfestigkeit aus(keine ahnung worauf die auslegen, nur ein beispiel), dann rechnet man die spannungen und darüber die lasten zurück, von den lasten ausgehend rechnet man den eigenen rahmen durch und hat dann nen rahmen der auf dauerschwingfestigkeit ausgelegt is.
wenn scott jetz auf steifigkeit hin rechnet (was unwahrscheinlich is) dann bekomm ich bei gleicher vorgehensweise eben n rahmen raus der auf steifigkeit ausgelegt is


----------



## tafkars (30. Dezember 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> doch es is so.
> beweis?
> gugg dir die neuen simplon/ghost/nosaint/storck/scottrahmen an...wenn dem nicht so wär, dann wärn die nich UD.
> Scott Scale is auch UD, die paar querlagen sind nur optik...hab son ding im keller stehn und mir vor zwei wochen das innere des laminats
> angeguggt...komplett UD



Mag ja sein, ist allerdings kein Beweis. Das würde vorraussetzen, dass die Hersteller alles richtig machen  
Ausserdem: was heisst "angeguggt"? Hast du den Rahmen zersägt bzw. komplett durchgeschliffen, um zu sehen, was evtl. zwischen der äußersten und der innersten Lage ist? 



Hugo schrieb:


> sitzrohre rund? schon lange nicht mehr



Du hast angefangen, einen Alurahmen als Referenz herzunehmen und dort Maße abzunehmen. Die meisten Alurahmen, die ich kenne, haben ein rundes Sitzrohr. Wenn es auch welche mit nicht-rundem Querschnitt gibt, dann bitte her damit. Und woher soll der thread-Ersteller (und wir anderen) wissen, welches nun das Optimum darstellt? Schwierig schwierig, oder?



Hugo schrieb:


> aber wir reden aneinander vorbei.
> du willst nen rahmen scheinbar neu auslegen, ich halte es bei der ursprünglichen zielsetzung für unsinnig. dadurch wird der rahmen weder leichter noch sonstwas, nur fertigungstechnisch deutlich aufwändiger



Ich hoffe, wir reden nicht aneinander vorbei. Ich will das Rad nicht neu erfinden, schon gar nicht für jemand anderen. Ich versuchte mit meinen Ausführungen nur zu erläutern, warum ich es für unsinnig halte, einen bestehenden Alurahmen herzunehmen, um auf Lasten und Kraftvektoren zu schließen.


----------



## TZR (30. Dezember 2007)

Das ist der Blödsinn:
Gegenbeispiel:
Ein Alurohr hat auf einer Seite eine dickere Wandstärke. Du denkst dir, aha, Biegung, Dauerfestigkeit, Smith-Diagramm, das dicke ist der Zugbereich.
Der Konstrukteur dachte sich aber: Biegung, Stabilitätsgefährdet, ich mach mal schön den Druckbereich dicker.

-> Arschkarte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Hyde(TF) (30. Dezember 2007)

Oha, mein Lieblingsthema 
Genau so hab' ich auch mit der Kohle angefangen, dass du 10kâ¬ in die Hand nehmen willst ist schon mal lÃ¶blich, in die GrÃ¶Ãenordnung lÃ¤uft so ein Vorhaben nÃ¤mlich auch gerne mal... (ich bin noch von ein bisschen Gelege, ne Flasche Harz und drei Pinsel ausgegangen...)
Das Buch vom SchÃ¼rmann habe ich Ã¼brigens auch hier stehen, und Maschinenbau studiere ich auch, und werde auch zu gegebener Zeit beim SchÃ¼rmann in den Vorlesungen sitzen, nur, ohne eine hinreichend fundierte Vorbildung bringt eben das Buch vom SchÃ¼rmann z.B. gar nix. Das stand bei mir ein ganzes Jahr praktisch vÃ¶llig unbenutzt im Regal, weil ich nix damit anfangen konnte. So langsam kommts erst, dass ich Ã¼berhaupt verstehe, wie die Auslegung eines FKV-Verbundes ablÃ¤uft, und was denn genau in den Schichten ablÃ¤uft bei Beanspruchung. Und das, obwohl ich mich auch damals schon Wochenlang mit dem Stoff befasst habe, und einige Kilo Harz verpanscht habe inzwischen.
Will sagen: plane viel, viel Zeit ein, und nimm Dir am besten noch den ein oder anderen Prof zur Hand, der Dir das erklÃ¤rt, und den ein oder anderen erfahrenen Laminierer, der dir das Fertigungs-Know-How beibringt. Andernfalls wirds sehr schnell sehr ernÃ¼chternd.
Und klÃ¤r erstmal ab, ob du Epoxy Ã¼berhaupt vertrÃ¤gst, ich hatte zeitweise auf manche Systeme fiese allergische Reaktionen. Und schÃ¼tz dich gescheit vor dem Staub. Sonst hast du in 20, 30 Jahren vllt. einen leichten Rahmen, aber dafÃ¼r das Differenzgewicht zu einem Stahlrahmen als Karzinome in der Lunge.


----------



## Hugo (30. Dezember 2007)

tafkars schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, ist allerdings kein Beweis. Das würde vorraussetzen, dass die Hersteller alles richtig machen
> Ausserdem: was heisst "angeguggt"? Hast du den Rahmen zersägt bzw. komplett durchgeschliffen, um zu sehen, was evtl. zwischen der äußersten und der innersten Lage ist?


so ähnlich 



tafkars schrieb:


> Du hast angefangen, einen Alurahmen als Referenz herzunehmen und dort Maße abzunehmen. Die meisten Alurahmen, die ich kenne, haben ein rundes Sitzrohr. Wenn es auch welche mit nicht-rundem Querschnitt gibt, dann bitte her damit. Und woher soll der thread-Ersteller (und wir anderen) wissen, welches nun das Optimum darstellt? Schwierig schwierig, oder?


bin nebenbei tria, und zeitfahrrahmen sind inzw. alle weg vom runden...also da wärn die Px modelle von cervelo, oder auch billige taiwanrahmen, mein giant TCR is auch nur bedingt rund...
sitztrohr wird halt kaum belastet, im tretlagerbereich bischen biegung, aber da muss eh mit zusätzlichen lagen gearbeitet werden, nicht wahr?



tafkars schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, wir reden nicht aneinander vorbei. Ich will das Rad nicht neu erfinden, schon gar nicht für jemand anderen. Ich versuchte mit meinen Ausführungen nur zu erläutern, warum ich es für unsinnig halte, einen bestehenden Alurahmen herzunehmen, um auf Lasten und Kraftvektoren zu schließen.



naja...jeder wie er meint.
ich denke dass es besser is damit anzufangen als gar keine möglichkeit zu haben sich über kräfte n bild zu machen.
Durch die experimente mit Rotwild hab ich n kleinen einblick bekommen(ganz klein) und kann nur sagen, hätt ich so nicht erwartet.

die zentralen bereiche sind das tretlager und das steuerrohr, da werden wir uns einig sein. tubetotube is die einfachste bauweise, evtl. gestützt mit muffen, d.h. man wird in den bereichen ohnehin zusätzlich material spendiern müssen, ob man will oder nicht, von daher is das unkritisch.
Hinterbau wird auch nochma problematisch...da muss man dann halt wissen wie mans machen will...cervelo trennt klar die funktionen, andere tun das nicht, das muss man dann sehn.

@tzr
ich würd den zugbereich nie dicker machen aus stabilitätsgründen schon...was unterstellst du mir da für nen blödsinn?

solltest nich von dir auf andere schliessen


----------



## TZR (30. Dezember 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> ich würd den zugbereich nie dicker machen aus stabilitätsgründen schon.



Warum nicht, wenns sinnvoll ist?
Andere machen das, z.B. gibts Ritchey-Sattelstützen, die vorne dicker sind.


----------



## tafkars (30. Dezember 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> so ähnlich



Das heißt?

Ich denke, das Beste ist es, wenn wir erst mal ein bisschen runterkommen, dem speedbiker ist momentan nicht geholfen, wenn wir für ihn den Rahmen komplett auslegen oder uns gegenseitig zerfleischen, weil wir andere Ansichten haben, wie man woraus Rückschlüsse ziehen kann.


----------



## Hugo (30. Dezember 2007)

weils nix bringt ausser die neutrale faser zu verschieben
dann mach ich lieber vorne und hinten dicker wie bei tune.

kann sein dass es ritchey so macht, aber für gute materialausnützung sind die jungs nich wirklich bekannt

abgesehn davon...wenn ich weiss dass es sich um ne sattelstütze handelt, und  ich ganz grob weiß wie ein fahrrad aussieht und dass auf dem sattel jemand sitzt und nicht daran zieht, dann erübrigt sich doch die frage wo durck und wo zugbelastung sind, oder nicht?!


----------



## guhl (30. Dezember 2007)

so... um den Expertenredeschwall mal zu unterbrechen eine <entschuldigung an speedbiker für mein vorschnelles Urteil bzgl. seines Vorhabens. Am Anfang hörte sich das mMn tatsächlich nach einen Popcorn-Thread an...


----------



## Speedbiker99 (30. Dezember 2007)

Ist ja wahnsinn wie sich der Thread hier so entwickelt!!
Nur weiter so!!!!

Möchte jetzt mal was bestellen, meine Fragen:

Wäre es vieleicht von Vorteil fertigen Kohlefaserplatten zu verwenden (zum Anfang)(z.b. für Kleinteile wie Schaltwerkäfig,usw).
Hab auf der r-g website nachgeguckt und hier gibt es massenweise Harze und anderes Zeugs,was soll ich da nehmen fürn Anfang(Bitte um eine kleine Liste was bestellt werden soll,aber mit allen drum und dran) (lacke,harze,werzeuge,usw)!!

Auserdem wäre es nett wenn mir hier jemand eine kleine Einführung(klingt zwar blöd aber bitte) geben könnte fürn Anfang z.b wie ich mir schritt für schritt einen schaltkäfig fertige,das ich mal schön langsam hineinkomme bei der fertigung von Carbonteilen!

_____________________________________________

Bin auf der Suche nach Rock Shox SID Gabel (1998-2005)
Sie sollten neu sein und wenn möglich die Orginalverpackung noch vorhanden sein!
Wenn ihr solche Gabeln besitzt dann geht bitte in die Abteilung SUCHE hier befindet sich ein Thread wo ihr dann posten könnt


----------



## Hugo (30. Dezember 2007)

steht alles im carbonteile selbstbauthread
wenn du zu faul bist da nach zu guggen dann viel spaß beim rahmen baun


----------



## HB76 (30. Dezember 2007)

am besten wir hier bauen den rahmen und du sagst später es ist auf deinem mist gewachsen, ok? weil das wird nix, ganz sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Hyde(TF) (30. Dezember 2007)

Also mit Verlaub, das ist ne Heidenarbeit was Du hier von anderen verlangst, ne Einkaufsliste für ne komplette taugliche Werkstatt... Mach Dir ein paar Gedanken und lies Dich erstmal ein klein wenig in die Materie ein, dann kommst Du schon selbst drauf, was Du so brauchst. Eine Einkaufsliste wäre jedenfalls ziemlich lang, nicht alles gibts bei R&G, und es weiß ja auch keiner, was Du bereits an Werkzeug zur Verfügung hast, oder was nicht.
Ohne sich selbst einige Mühe zu machen, kommt man nicht zu einem Rahmen. Dazu brauchts sehr, sehr viel Eigeninitiative und Durchhaltevermögen, da sollte es nicht an einer selbstgeschriebenen Einkaufsliste fehlen. Wir können hier ja später mal drüberschauen, wenn Du eine geschrieben hast. Mach nen Screenshot vom Warenkorb, und stells hier ein.


----------



## Speedbiker99 (30. Dezember 2007)

sorry den selbstbauthread hab ich übersehn 
werd mich gleich mal reinlesen


----------



## Kohlenstoff (31. Dezember 2007)

QUOTE]Wäre es vieleicht von Vorteil fertigen Kohlefaserplatten zu verwenden (zum Anfang)(z.b. für Kleinteile wie Schaltwerkäfig,usw).[[/QUOTE]

Normalerweise ja, aber bei deinem späterem Vorhaben (Rahmen Bauen) würde ich den Sw.Käfig zur Übung selber laminieren. Einen Rahmen kannst du ja später auch nicht einfach aus ein paar Platten biegen 

MFG Benni


----------



## Speedbiker99 (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch

_____________________________________________

Bin auf der Suche nach Rock Shox SID Gabel (1998-2005)
Sie sollten neu sein und wenn möglich die Orginalverpackung noch vorhanden sein!
Wenn ihr solche Gabeln besitzt dann geht bitte in die Abteilung SUCHE hier befindet sich ein Thread wo ihr dann posten könnt


----------



## Mr.Hyde(TF) (31. Dezember 2007)

Danke, Dir auch!


----------



## Hupert (1. Januar 2008)

Mich persönlich erinnert das alles ein wenig an die DDR... da hat man auch alles was es nicht zu kaufen gab selbst zusammengezimmert, Heute kann man aber alles kaufen und das meist biliger als es selbst herzustellen (Selbstbau ist freilcih was anderes) also warum zur Hölle soll man aus rein wirtschaftswissenschaftlichen Gründen nen Haufen "Kohle" zum Fenster rauswerfen um ein Produkt zu produzieren, welches man industriell gefertigt mittlerweile recht günstig und vor allem ausgereift zu einem akzeptablen Preis beziehen kann....

PS: ....und wahrscheinlich auch leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Hyde(TF) (1. Januar 2008)

Logisch ist Rahmenbauerei nicht zu begrÃ¼nden. Ich hatte da schon zwei Projekte durch, das waren auch nicht die letzten, und es ist nie so wirklich was geworden. Was ich inzwischen fÃ¼r den Kram ausgegeben habe, da hÃ¤tte ich mir wirklich feine RÃ¤der von kaufen kÃ¶nnen, und hÃ¤tte nicht hunderte Stunden Arbeit reinstecken mÃ¼ssen in den ganzen Plastikkram, bis man denn irgendwas so halbwegs zu wege bringt. Aber es macht halt SpaÃ, und wenn der Speedbiker bereit ist 10000â¬ zu investieren um einen Rahmen zu bauen, dann kann er hÃ¶chstens vom Fachlichen her falsche Vorstellungen haben, weniger vom Finanziellen her, das ist ja schon mal was. Ich jedenfalls bin gespannt, was sich so ergibt.


----------



## Hupert (1. Januar 2008)

Das Resultat dieses Threads will ich ehrlich gesagt nicht sehen..... 


PS: Diese Aussage kann auch gern als Ansporn genutz werden.... Bilder sind ja generell erwünscht wie ich denke....


----------



## HB76 (1. Januar 2008)

ist der rahmen immer noch net fertich??


----------



## Hupert (2. Januar 2008)

HB76 schrieb:


> ist der rahmen immer noch net fertich??



Gut Ding will Weile haben.....


----------



## Speedbiker99 (2. Januar 2008)

Ich find das so toll am Leben das es immer wieder Kritiker gibt.
Und zu der Aussage das ich mir um das Geld die feinsten Räder kaufen kann stimmt,hab auch solche Räder:

Rennrad:Scott ADDICT LTD (2008)
Zeitfahrrad:BH Global Concept Aero Record LT40 (2007)

So und jetzt schluss mit den Blöden Sprüchen !

_____________________________________________

Bin auf der Suche nach Rock Shox SID Gabel (1998-2005)
Sie sollten neu sein und wenn möglich die Orginalverpackung noch vorhanden sein!
Wenn ihr solche Gabeln besitzt dann geht bitte in die Abteilung SUCHE hier befindet sich ein Thread wo ihr dann posten könnt


----------



## guhl (2. Januar 2008)

Fotos......


----------



## Speedbiker99 (2. Januar 2008)

kommen demnächst


----------



## Speedbiker99 (2. Januar 2008)

das vom scott wird nu a bissi dauern habs selber nu net bekommen aber bestellt is es


----------



## gif0061 (2. Januar 2008)

lass es bleiben,
jeder 0815 carbon rahmen von taiwan wird um welten besser sein als dein eigener rahmen.


----------



## HB76 (2. Januar 2008)

Speedbiker99 schrieb:


> I
> Und zu der Aussage das ich mir um das Geld die feinsten Räder kaufen kann stimmt,hab auch solche Räder:
> 
> Rennrad:Scott ADDICT LTD (2008)
> Zeitfahrrad:BH Global Concept Aero Record LT40 (2007)



na was du für ein toller hecht bist ist ja unglaublich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gustav gans (2. Januar 2008)

um nur kurz reinzulimpen,.....

hab selber mit carbon ein wenig experimentiert ( sattelstütze, lenker,....)

VERGISS es sagte mein hirn dann schlussendlich.
der bund rörln liegt heut noch im keller und verstaubt. (verkaufe 3 meter carbonrohr um 10 euro ,hehe)


das wird nix mit selberbauen,.....und schon gar kein rahmen.
(es sei denn man is hochbegabt, hat jede menge cash und experiece)


----------



## Mr.Hyde(TF) (2. Januar 2008)

gustav gans schrieb:


> um nur kurz reinzulimpen,.....
> 
> hab selber mit carbon ein wenig experimentiert ( sattelstütze, lenker,....)
> 
> ...



Naja, ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit ists nicht, aber ohne Anleitung in Form von jemandem, ders einem mal zeigt, ists wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## Speedbiker99 (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo wäre an den 3m Carbonrohr interessiert
kannst ma deine e-mail geben


----------



## Mr.Hyde(TF) (3. Januar 2008)

Falls es für den Rahmen sein soll, taugt bestenfalls für ein einziges Rohr am Rahmen


----------



## tafkars (3. Januar 2008)

Carbonrohr ist nicht gleich Carbonrohr.
Welche Faserqualität?
Welcher Laminataufbau/Faserorientierung?
Wandstärke, Durchmesser?

Wenn du in tube-to-tube bauen willst, müssen auch die Gehrungen ausgefräst werden, wenn man das per Hand und mit dem Dremel macht, werden die Rohre meist kürzer, als geplant 
Fräse oder besser CNC-Fräse sind also nötig!


----------



## Mr.Hyde(TF) (3. Januar 2008)

Naja, in den Durchmessern, die man für Lenker und Sattelstützen braucht, bekommt man i.d.R. pultrudiertes Rohr. Davon bin ich einfach mal ausgegangen. Zumal eben diese Rohre vielleicht etwas dünn sind im Durchmesser für nen Rahmen, wenn man pech hat, also so um 25 und 27mm. Sieht dann etwas komisch aus in Kombi mit einem 60mm Unterrohr oder so


----------



## Hugo (3. Januar 2008)

ach wieso, für sitz und kettenstreben scheint mir das gerade recht


----------



## Kohlenstoff (3. Januar 2008)

Speedbiker, weisst du inzwischen, welche Technik (en) du anwenden willst? tube to tube?

MFG


----------



## mc-prophet (4. Januar 2008)

hallo speedbiker,
wie weit bist du schon mit deinem projekt?
will mir ein "fliehwatüt" aus carbon bauen,weis aber nicht wie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbiker99 (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo
ich werd nicht gleich zu beginn einen rahmen bauen sondern etwas kleiner beginnen (schaltkäfig,usw).um ein gefühl für den werkstoff zu bekommen!
bin gerade dabei mir massenweise bücher reinzuziehen!und das wird nu a bissi dauern, aber nimma altzu lange
_____________________________________________

Bin auf der Suche nach Rock Shox SID Gabel (1998-2005)
Sie sollten neu sein und wenn möglich die Orginalverpackung noch vorhanden sein!
Wenn ihr solche Gabeln besitzt dann geht bitte in die Abteilung SUCHE hier befindet sich ein Thread wo ihr dann posten könnt


----------



## Mr.Hyde(TF) (4. Januar 2008)

Speedbiker99 schrieb:


> bin gerade dabei mir massenweise bücher reinzuziehen!und das wird nu a bissi dauern, aber nimma altzu lange



Bring mir bitte bei wie das funktioniert, bei mir gehts stark auf die Klausuren zu, ich habe auch massenweise Skripe und Bücher, und ein Aufnehmen sowie Verstehen des kompletten Stoffes innerhalb weniger Tage wäre mir da gerade recht


----------



## b_trier (4. Januar 2008)

Sorry Speedbiker, aber ich habe mir jetzt den ganzen Tread durchgelesen und ich muss, grade wegen deinem letzten Satz bisher, sagen: Du wirkst sehr sehr unglaubwürdig auf mich, und ich verstehe nicht, warum manche Leute hier im Forum auch noch Zeit zum Antworten verschwenden. 

Wenn du es halbwegs ernst meinen würdest, dann würdest du hier nicht soooo heftig abgehen. Siehe deinen letzten Post...unfassbar. Sry


----------



## lizenzradler (5. Januar 2008)

chips und popcorn...aber zumindest diejenigen, die sich schon etwas ernsthafter mit den themen beschäftigt haben, haben doch auch schon wieder bisschen was gelernt.

deeskalation meine herren 

so ich geh jetzt in keller und mach weiter sattel.


----------



## launebär (5. Januar 2008)

Ich bin zwar Maschinenbauer aber ich les mich auch grad voll in Herzchirurgie ein, ich zieh mir da massenweise Bücher rein und alle bei Amazon bestellt und so....

Ich fang auch erstmal mit so kleinen sachen an wie Kindern und ich denk so in ein bis zwei Wochen kann ich mit den Herz Transplantationen anfangen und dem ganzen Operationskram. 

Ach und wenn jemand paar rostige  Messer oder so rumliegen hat, PM an mich...



Langsam bekomm ich keine Luft mehr vor lauter lachen...


----------



## HB76 (5. Januar 2008)

hab nen alten löffel über, kannst damit was anfangen?? sollte doch eigentlich gut funzen um das herz mit rauszuhebeln?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## launebär (5. Januar 2008)

HB76 schrieb:


> hab nen alten löffel über, kannst damit was anfangen?? sollte doch eigentlich gut funzen um das herz mit rauszuhebeln?!?!



Na mit dem Löffel hab ich die OP ja fast schon gewonnen, da kann nix mehr schief gehen. Nehm ich!


----------



## lizenzradler (5. Januar 2008)

ich schick dir noch ein paar abgesägte carbonfransen, schön scharfantig, die sollten als messer doch ausreichen oder? und wir blieben beim thema 

aber pass bloß auf, dass du die werkzeuge dann nach der entnahme des herzens und des wieder zunähens nicht im körper vergisst!!! Der Patient könnte daran sterben    

gute nacht, max

außerdem habe ich mir gerade noch schnell zwei flügel gebastelt, aus sperrholz und bissl carbon, so 1m lang, die bind ich mir jetzt an die arme und steig aufs hochhaus gegenüber. so schwer kann das doch gar nicht sein, die vögel fliegen da doch auch runter und landen schön sanft. Basta. und ich will das auch wirklich ganz sicher machen. beo ikarus hat das doch auch funktioniert....

** ironical mode: //off//  **


----------



## Ghost Rider ´90 (5. Januar 2008)

Servus,
mein bruder hat da nen kumpel der in einem betrieb arbeitet der kohlefasertüren für porsche etc produziert hab letztens erst so mit ihm gesprochen er hat halt so gemeint des teuerste an der tür is eigentlich des aushärten (& konstruktion) weil des sehr lange und hohe temperaturen benötigt. außerdem ist die harzwahl entscheidend das sieht man z.B an dem hai bike carbon rahmen der letztes jahr bei nem 24h rennen zerbrach so was kann schnell mal ins auge gehn... und die firma hat erfahrung mit dem bau von carbon rahmen und so gar bei denen hats den zerlegt... trotz messmöglichkeiten die du nicht hast... und trotzdem ging der beim rennen kaputt... und zwar weil sie ein zu sprödes harz benutzten... also wenn du so was bauen willst kannst dir nie sicher sein ob des harz den belastungen gewachsen ist deine methode den rahmen zu laminieren richtig ausgeführt wurde da es auch auf die faserrichtung ankommt und keine falten entstehen dürfen, die man aber mit dem blosen auge nicht sieht... du kannst die wanddicken der rohre nicht überprüfen... und eben das problem mit dem aushärten... selbst wenn du es schaffst den rahmen bruchsicher zu bauen wird der entweder zu weich, zu schwer oder beides...    kann da noch schnell ne geschichte von unserem betriebsarzt erzählen: es wurde ein patient eingeliefert dem der rahmen seines giant bikes brach und des oberrohr bohrte sich bis zum oberschenkelknochen hinein... die carbonsplitter konnten nicht komplett entfernt werden und die ganze kacke is rausgeeitert... er meinte so er hatte echtes glück dass da nicht mehr passiert ist und das bein dranbleiben konnte so viel zu der eigenen sicherheit 
ciao


----------



## Mr.Hyde(TF) (5. Januar 2008)

Wenn der Rahmen bricht, weil das Harz zu spröde war, dann stimmt was im Laminataufbau bezüglich der Faserablagewinkel nicht. Dann ist nämlich irgendwo ein Kraftfluss in eine Richtung aufgetreten, in der nur die Matrix tragfähig war.
Ergo war die Konstruktion nicht so 100%ig in Ordnung. Was man allerdings in der Tat tut, ist, dass man zähmodifizierte Harze verwendet, aber auch nicht immer. Und die Harzauswahl richtet sich in der Hauptsache nach der Temperaturbeständigkeit und Verfahrenstechnischen anforderungen, von der Mechanik her ergeben sich bei amingehärteten Epoxidharzen nicht so große Unterschiede.


----------



## mc-prophet (5. Januar 2008)

Mr.Hyde(TF) schrieb:


> Wenn der Rahmen bricht, weil das Harz zu spröde war, dann stimmt was im Laminataufbau bezüglich der Faserablagewinkel nicht. Dann ist nämlich irgendwo ein Kraftfluss in eine Richtung aufgetreten, in der nur die Matrix tragfähig war.
> Ergo war die Konstruktion nicht so 100%ig in Ordnung. Was man allerdings in der Tat tut, ist, dass man zähmodifizierte Harze verwendet, aber auch nicht immer. Und die Harzauswahl richtet sich in der Hauptsache nach der Temperaturbeständigkeit und Verfahrenstechnischen anforderungen, von der Mechanik her ergeben sich bei amingehärteten Epoxidharzen nicht so große Unterschiede.



 Carbonrahmen bauen kann doch jeder,mein "Fliehwatüt" aus Carbon ist übrigens fertig,werde gleich 'nen Probe(ab-)flug machen...


----------



## Hugo (5. Januar 2008)

lizenzradler schrieb:


> aber pass bloß auf, dass du die werkzeuge dann nach der entnahme des herzens und des wieder zunähens nicht im körper vergisst!!! Der Patient könnte daran sterben
> 
> gute nacht, max



Cfk is biokompatibel


----------



## lizenzradler (5. Januar 2008)

na dann haben wir ja auch dieses problem gelöst...

ICH VERMELDE: KEINERLEI PROBLEME MEHR VORHANDEN, ab morgen könnt ihr mich in meiner Praxis besuchen, ihr bekommt auch nen special price...

Biete jetzt auch die absolute Leichtbau Waffe an: 
ab sofort werden knochen und gehirnmasse durch cfk ersetzt. ist ja schließlich High Tec Material, also kann das doch auch denken, ODER? 

ok genug off topic palabert, bauen wir also den Rahmen weiter...los los 

gruß aus dem kalten allgäu, Max


----------



## innohep (6. Januar 2008)

Hier ist ma ne neue Methode Carbonfasern zu nutzen...
http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,526607,00.html


----------



## lizenzradler (6. Januar 2008)

naja so toll sieht das jetzt nicht aus. mit den hässlichen alu oder titan rohren da dran....

da gab es auf der interbike in las vegas was viel interessanteres....
von calfee den spyder rahmen.. soll sogar halten


----------



## innohep (6. Januar 2008)

Ja ok , das ist natürlich noch einen Zacken schärfer  aber es ging hauptsächlich erstmal um die neue Verarbeitungsmethode -sie soll viel mehr aushalten können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lizenzradler (6. Januar 2008)

ja, habe es gelesesn, aber ich weiß ned  ie verbindungen der rohre sind einfach seltsam


----------



## Mr.Hyde(TF) (10. Januar 2008)

Gibt's was neues?


----------



## stargabel (20. Januar 2008)

Ein carbon rahmen selber bauen geht. Wer druber denkt kan mal hier nach lesen; http://www.sheldonbrown.com/rinard/howibuil.htm

Wird aber nicht billiger sein als ein 300 euro  no name alu rahmen die es haufen weise zu kaufen gibt. 

Ich hab mir selber zwei liegerader aus carbon gebaut in postif verfahren. Ober flachen qualitat ist nichts, aber es halt schon 15.000 km. Auch uber bordstein kanten und mit gelegentichen forst/land wegen einsatz.


----------



## Mr.Hyde(TF) (20. Januar 2008)

stargabel schrieb:


> Wird aber nicht billiger sein als ein 300 euro  no name alu rahmen die es haufen weise zu kaufen gibt.



Wird tendenziell teurer, allein für normale GFK-Formen ist man schnell bei um die 250...


----------



## stargabel (20. Januar 2008)

Lass die form doch, einfach direct uber foam und mit tape pressen. Vor die letzte (extra) schicht mal fullen mit micro balloons und nicht pressen. 
Damit kriegt man aber nicht die oberflachen qualitat die ich hier aus dem carbon selbstbau tread kenne...
 Auch diese links sind interessant http://www.jjscozzi.com/ http://www.bmeres.com/carbonframe1.htm


----------



## Mr.Hyde(TF) (20. Januar 2008)

Positiv ist nix, wenn man mehr als ein Stück machen will, im Grunde hat man ab zwei oder drei Stück mit gescheiten Formen weniger arbeit als über Positiv, außerdem spart man sich gewichtstechnisch den Kern und man hat sofort akzeptable Oberflächen.


----------



## lizenzradler (21. Januar 2008)

hier gehts den meisten ja aber nur darum, etwas selbst gemacht zu haben und nicht mehr als ein stück zu bauen. ich denke das passt dann schon positiv, mal so zum ausprobieren


----------



## tafkars (21. Januar 2008)

Wenn man positiv z.B. über einen Styropor-Kern baut, kann man den nachher auch wieder auswaschen (Aceton oder Benzin).
Oberfläche kriegt man mit Spachtelmasse und Lack auch hübsch hin, wenn man die Arbeit nicht scheut


----------



## Mr.Hyde(TF) (21. Januar 2008)

lizenzradler schrieb:


> hier gehts den meisten ja aber nur darum, etwas selbst gemacht zu haben und nicht mehr als ein stück zu bauen. ich denke das passt dann schon positiv, mal so zum ausprobieren



Man bekommt nur im ersten Anlauf in aller Regel keinen brauchbaren Rahmen hin, speziell wenn man noch nichts mit FKV zu tun hatte. Ganz natürlicher Vorgang.



tafkars schrieb:


> Wenn man positiv z.B. über einen Styropor-Kern baut, kann man den nachher auch wieder auswaschen (Aceton oder Benzin).
> Oberfläche kriegt man mit Spachtelmasse und Lack auch hübsch hin, wenn man die Arbeit nicht scheut



Klar geht das irgendwie, aber wie Du sagst, das ist ja eine Heidenarbeit, die eben ab einer lächerlich geringen Stückzahl (die man meist sowieso baut, weil eben manche Versuche schief gehen) mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, als das einmalige Bauen von gescheiten Formen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stargabel (21. Januar 2008)

Ja es ist ein heidenarbeit, aber das war nicht die frage. Ja es lohnt sich auch nicht wenn man nur 10 stundenlohn rechnet. Wurde erst mal was einfaches versuchen aus gfk. ( und hab das auch getan)Meine erfahrung ist das grosser auch einfacher ist, weil es nicht auf ein halben millimeter ankomt. Ubrigens war ich gewarnt das es sehr einfach ist ein zu harten Rahmen zu bauen. Dass erste mal ab ich aus angst uber dimensioniert und zu viel faser angebracht. War wirklich zu hart.

Finde personlich die oben genante websites besser als bucher, bilder sagen mehr als worte.

Aber es ist wirklich ein sehr gutes gefuhl auf ein eigenbau rahmen zu fahren.


----------



## Mr.Hyde(TF) (31. Januar 2008)

Schläft das Ganze hier jetzt ein? Warum hört man nichts mehr von Herzchirurgie und Eigenbaurahmen?


----------



## magic_pansen (31. Januar 2008)

Ach das ist hier doch lächerlich. Jemand hat eine fixe Idee und wenn man schon die Bücher nicht alleine besorgen kann, dann sieht es doch schon schlecht aus.

Und hier mit Bikes posen und dann keinen Beweis liefern kennt man doch schon von kleinen Kindern. Ich würde mir an Stelle der "Auskenner" hier nicht zu viel Arbeit machen, dass ist sicher ne Ente hier und eure Zeit ist euch tatsächlich doch sicher wertvoller als das hier oder?


----------

